# Rescue Arabian, Confo & Pedigree Critique



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very cute little guy.
Needs muscling bad.
Shoulder angle is decent and his neck doesnt appear to be set too too high.
Long, straight legs.
Nice short back.
An alright slope to his croupe, though possibly just a smidgeon on the steep side.
Back legs look ok. Hard to tell if he stands correct when he's lacking so much muscle in the hindquarters but overall he has a very nice structure to him and should develope well.

Not sure on the pedigree as i dont know much about Arabian bloodlines.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea I agree with lilruffian. And I'd say he looks kinda thin boned, and because hes lacking muscle, may be best suited for a light or small rider


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the crit. He is 20 so I'm curious to see how he goes building muscle


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Bump. I would really like to know what 'strain' of Arabian he is.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Straight Egyptian and Dahman in strain.


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

He's cute This guy has a bigger, less attractive head and big unattractive ears. He lacks muscling all over, but his working on his topline will dramatically improve his appearance. His croup is too sloped for an Arabian, as the breed standard is to be as flat as possible.

Overall, he's a nice guy. Lounging with side reins and a surcingle will really help his muscling. If you're not sure how that works, I've seen some pictures around the forum that I can dig up for you

Good nutrition will work wonders for him. Possibly feeding him free choice grass hay, small feedings of alfalfa, and a complete senior feed would be a good choice, as well as a senior horse supplement. Also, make sure you get his teeth floated and that he is on a rotational deworming schedule. The fact that he's a rescue leads me to believe that he probably hasn't been taken care of in those regards.

His poor feet look terrible – I hate how people just let that happen because they're too lazy to take care of it and instead neglect it and cause big problems for the poor horses. It makes me angry!! >:|

But congrants on your rescue boy – he has loads of potential!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

He looks about right for 20. What are your plans for him?


----------

